# poca vergonya



## Cracker Jack

Per què els catalans diuen ''poca vergonya'' en lloc de ''sense vergonya?'' Crec que només en català és queda una mica. La mateixa frase feta de les altres llengues, dit que no és queda res com: sinvergüenza, shameless, sans honte, schamlos, sem-vergonha i senza vergogna.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

Suposo que deu ser perquè som tan vergonyosos, que a tothom n'hi soposem una mica, de vergonya; així que ja és suficientment greu dir-li a algú que en té poca. Em compres la història?


----------



## jazyk

En portuguès também diem "Que pouca vergonha!".


----------



## betulina

De fet, és curiós, perquè el diccionari defineix "pocavergonya" com una persona sense vergonya! Deu ser el que diu l'Ampurdan, que qui més qui menys, tots en tenim una mica... 



> En portuguès também diem "Que pouca vergonha!"



Jazyk, també es fa servir com a substantiu? "poucavergonha"?? "ser un pocavergonya"? Aquesta expressió seria "Que poca vergonya que ets!" o bé "Quina poca vergonya que tens!"? 

Salut, nois!


----------



## ildure

Ampurdan, te la compro per 1c d'€uro  però en vui tots els drets, eh.

Jo conec a molta gent que aparentment no té ni vergonya ni sentit del ridícul... i en alguns casos particulars, són vergonyosos com els que més... el problema és que amb ells, són casos moooolt particulars.. i que a la majoria de vergonyosos no ens en fa pas just llavors.... Complementació :?


----------



## Samaruc

I no ens oblidem d'altres adjectius de la mateixa "família": poca-solta, pocatraça, pocapena, poca-roba...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies. No savia que poca-roba i poca vergonya eren la mateixa cosa. Suposo que te a veure amb la vergonya associada a ser despullat. Pero avui dia, n'hi ha gens amb poca, sobretot a l'internet.


----------



## crises

Vigila Cracker Jack: Samaruc ha dit que són "de la mateixa família", *no* ha dit que siguin sinònimes.

Un "poca-roba" és una persona de poc recursos, que està mancat de coses necessàries.


----------



## ronanpoirier

betulina said:
			
		

> Jazyk, també es fa servir com a substantiu? "poucavergonha"?? "ser un pocavergonya"? Aquesta expressió seria "Que poca vergonya que ets!" o bé "Quina poca vergonya que tens!"?


Desculpa pero no hablo catalán. En portugués, "pouca vergonha" puede ser un substantivo... como quando decímos: isso é uma pouca vergonha! (=eso es una "pouca vergonha"). 
Creo que jazyk podrá explicar muy mejor que yo.


----------



## Mei

ronanpoirier said:


> Desculpa pero no hablo catalán. En portugués, "pouca vergonha" puede ser un substantivo... como quando decímos: isso é uma pouca vergonha! (=eso es una "pouca vergonha").
> Creo que jazyk podrá explicar muy mejor que yo.



Hi ronanpoirier,

I understand what you said. 

Mei

Nota: Everything?... Good song!


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ronan!

Lo has explicado bien.  Es curioso que, por lo que dices, referís "pouca vergonha" a una cosa. En catalán sólo se puede referir a las personas. "Algú és un/a pocavergonya."

Gràcies!


----------



## crises

És cert. En castellà existeix "sinvergonzonería" però no conec l'equivalent en català...


----------



## pickypuck

betulina said:


> Hola, Ronan!
> 
> Lo has explicado bien.  Es curioso que, por lo que dices, referís "pouca vergonha" a una cosa. En catalán sólo se puede referir a las personas. "Algú és un/a pocavergonya."
> 
> Gràcies!


 
Pero en Google aparecen muchos ejemplos en catalán como el que plantea Ronan (és una poca vergonya, em sembla una poca vergonya)  El equivalente en castellano sería igual, es una poca vergüenza, me parece una poca vergüenza.


----------



## betulina

pickypuck said:


> Pero en Google aparecen muchos ejemplos en catalán como el que plantea Ronan (és una poca vergonya, em sembla una poca vergonya)  El equivalente en castellano sería igual, es una poca vergüenza, me parece una poca vergüenza.



 Oh! Referit a coses? Ostres, no ho havia sentit mai! Si sento "és una pocavergonya" em penso que parlen d'una noia...  La veritat és que tampoc ho he sentit mai en castellà... Jo diria "és una falta de vergonya". 

He fet la cerca a Google i els exemples que surten són valencians. A veure si els companys d'allà ens hi poden ajudar. Dieu "és una poca vergonya" referit a coses?


----------



## Mei

pickypuck said:


> Pero en Google aparecen muchos ejemplos en catalán como el que plantea Ronan (és una poca vergonya, em sembla una poca vergonya)  El equivalente en castellano sería igual, es una poca vergüenza, me parece una poca vergüenza.



¿En castellano se le dice a alguien "eres un poca verguenza?  Yo diría "eres un sin verguenza"... llamar a alguien poca verguenza me suena muy raro.  Lo que si he oído es "¡qué poca verguenza!"

Saludos

Mei


----------



## pickypuck

Mei said:


> ¿En castellano se le dice a alguien "eres un poca verguenza?  Yo diría "eres un sin verguenza"... llamar a alguien poca verguenza me suena muy raro.  Lo que si he oído es "¡qué poca verguenza!"
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Mei


 
Si te fijas, estamos hablando de cosas, no de personas  Ronan planteó que en portugués se podía decir que una situación era "uma pouca vergonha" y los comentarios de después decían que en catalán no. Pero buscando en Google se encuentran ejemplos en catalán. Por lo que Betulina ha comentado, parece ser que en Cataluña no se emplea "poca vergonya" para aplicarlo a situaciones, y que los ejemplos que se encuentran en el buscador (em sembla una poca vergonya aquesta situació, és una poca vergonya aquesta situació), vienen de Valencia. En castellano se puede decir igual, me parece una poca vergüenza esta situación, es una poca vergüenza esta situación.

Para personas, pues "eres un sinvergüenza", "eres una vergüenza", aunque el significado es diferente.

¡Olé!


----------



## Mei

pickypuck said:


> Si te fijas, estamos hablando de cosas, no de personas  Ronan planteó que en portugués se podía decir que una situación era "uma pouca vergonha" y los comentarios de después decían que en catalán no. Pero buscando en Google se encuentran ejemplos en catalán. Por lo que Betulina ha comentado, parece ser que en Cataluña no se emplea "poca vergonya" para aplicarlo a situaciones, y que los ejemplos que se encuentran en el buscador (em sembla una poca vergonya aquesta situació, és una poca vergonya aquesta situació), vienen de Valencia. En castellano se puede decir igual, me parece una poca vergüenza esta situación, es una poca vergüenza esta situación.
> 
> Para personas, pues "eres un sinvergüenza", "eres una vergüenza", aunque el significado es diferente.
> 
> ¡Olé!



Ops ok... 

Mei


----------



## The_Corrs_catalunya

Però el català i el valencià no son iguals, coi, tu, no me'ls compareu!


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Corrs, benvingut a WRF!  

Ningú ha dit que el català i el valencià siguin iguals, però certament es poden comparar com a dues maneres de parlar la mateixa llengua.

Si us plau, per si de cas, fés una ullada a l'avís d'anti-politització. Gràcies.


----------

